# Access Datenbank, Linux Umgebung



## erdmulch (18. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ne generelle Frage und zwar ist möglich, eine Access Datenbank in einer Linux Umgebung mit Eclipse anzusprechen?
wenn ja, woher bekomm ich den odbc Treiber?


----------



## HoaX (18. Dez 2011)

linux access datenbank java - Google-Suche ?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2011)

Such mal nach der Java-Lib _Jackcess_.


----------



## erdmulch (19. Dez 2011)

die Seite ist ganz gut!
allerdings finde ich keine ".jar"-datei die ich als treiber einbinden kann


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2011)

Hier findest du alles, was du brauchst und wissen musst: Java Library for MS Access


----------

